# Outback Look-a-like



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Looked at the new Malibu trailers by Skyline a few weeks ago. From what I could tell an exact copy of the OB. Some manufacturers have been copying the interior white cabinets for awhile but the Malibu has all of the interesting characteristics of the OB. The first brochure had only three floorplans and only those three on display at the dealer I went to. The Skyline website now has more floorplans and on E-Bay a dealer is offering a few for much less than the price of the OB. (national delivery included)

I know everyone here is "true-blue" loyal to Outback. I probably won't buy a Malibu but one the floorplans is kinda cool.

Maybe I could remove the Malibu decals and replace with "Outback" decals. No one would know.









Signed,

Shameless Poser


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

On the trip home I saw a "Homesteader" that was similar to the OB. I emailed the Malibu seller on ebay to ask why it is better. If I get a reply I will post it here.
Don


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

redmonaz said:


> On the trip home I saw a "Homesteader" that was similar to the OB. I emailed the Malibu seller on ebay to ask why it is better. If I get a reply I will post it here.
> Don


They must be buying these from Keystone and re-badging them.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

FlashG said:


> Looked at the new Malibu trailers by Skyline a few weeks ago. From what I could tell an exact copy of the OB.


Definitely not an _exact _ copy. There is no www.malibuers.com









Ed


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

WOW







!!! That's pretty freaky wierd. I've got the 28' OB, and in looking at the pictures of the 28' Malibu the only difference that I can discern, is the table support for the dining table looks a bit cheesy, er umm, not as sturdy. It's even got the same oval mirror, with the same etching, mounted to the wall, in the same spot!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Malibu-2810...1QQcmdZViewItem

Is Skyline owned by Keystone, or vice versa? One would think that a copy this close to the original would infringe upon some design or copyright entitlements.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> Looked at the new Malibu trailers by Skyline a few weeks ago. From what I could tell an exact copy of the OB


Wow, they are really similar to the OB floorplans and the interior look, weird huh?

I noticed that they are shorter than most of the larger OB models though, and of course there is the

outbackers.com issue!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

The $18,211 price is good if it's a real Outback. If it only LOOKS like a 28RSDS, but is really inferior, then that's a different matter. I wonder about a warranty also.

Finally, could this be a FEMA special that's been renamed as a Malibu? I heard there were a lot of trailers meant for Katrina victims that were never used.

Bill


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

when we were thinking of downsizing we looked at Malibu's in Spokane, Wa and to be honest, we liked them very much and the rear slide was electric. I am going to poke around the net and see if I can any forum talk on them just for fun.
Of course, we kept the Outback and spent $$$$$$ on a new diesel truck! (which by the way I HAVE been driving, I was scared to drive it, it is so big)

if you do the virtual tour you will see what they are saying about them Malibu looking like Outback. If they were Keystone leftovers from Fema then that would mean Skyline buying from Keystone and that couldn't happen, could it???








http://www.skylinerv.com/product.php?brand...2810&tour=0


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The Malibu's 2510 looks to be the same as the 25rss. It's no wonder they look like OB's. Elkhart, Indiana is a short drive from Goshen (10 miles). James


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sure would be interesting to learn more about how the 2 trailers could be so much alike.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That's just not right. "_2008 Malibu 2810 Just Like The outback But Better"_  WOW ....









Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> That's just not right. "_2008 Malibu 2810 Just Like The outback But Better"_  WOW ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it says it on the other sizes too. I emailed them to find out how the Malibu is better. Will share responses if/when they respond


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I looked the Malibu over pretty well. Didnt seem inferior to me.
The Malibu even had the tilt down laundry hamper. Upholstery Curtains and trim different. On the outside the Malibu doesnt have the "mocha colored band at the bottom - but does have the same skirting. Propane cover is similar. Walk-on roof would be nice - dont know if the Malibu has that or not. LOL

Like the Ads say "Dont accept substitutes!" Get the real thing.

Kleenex
Coke
Rolex
OUTBACK (Registered trademark of Keystone Incorporated 2007)
Outback (Registered trademark of Subaru)
The Outback (Registered trademark of Australia)

No rights seemed too reserved.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I emailed the Ebay dealer and asked why they are better than the OB. Here is the responce,

"the design on the slide outs and the quailty in how it is put together is alot better I am sure we have been selling them like crazy and most of the sales are coming from outback owners or people who have been looking at the outbacks please feel free to call me at 419-855-0363 I will be in on monday-friday till 6:00 sta and sun 10:00- 4:00"

I would be interested in finding out more. After seeing some of the other floor plans we are thinking....

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I just checked the ebay ad, and someone with a 26RS asked about the differences between the Malibu and Outback. The question and reply is quoted below.

"Q: I have an Outback 26RS and I am thinking about upgrading. This is one of the Outback floor plans I was considering. Why is this better than the Outback? Jul-08-07
A: the design on the slide outs and the quailty in how it is put together is alot better I am sure we have been selling them like crazy and most of the sales are coming from outback owners or people who have been looking at the outbacks please feel free to call me at 419-855-0363 I will be in on monday-friday till 6:00 sta and sun 10:00- 4:00"

So, I guess they are better because he says so. Not much in the way of details. I was looking at the construction of the product, and have been unable to find any differences, or description of the slide mechanism.

I did find out that Skyline is not listed with Keystones parent company Thor Industries, and Keystone's site seems to be down at the moment, as I was unable to access either Keystones main site, nor the Outback site today.

Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

by design of the slide out he could simply be referring to that all the slides are electric. He's an RV salesman and has to say good stuff to push whatever model/brand they are selling this year. Our first tt was a coachman (after the pop up) and the salesman of course had nothing but good to say about Coachman. When it was time to trade up he didn't work there anymore. In our travels from RV dealer to RV dealer we stumbled upon him at a Jayco dealership talking up the Jayco's and down the Coachmans







. This year when we were thinking of trading to something lighter we came across him back at the original dealership that no longer sells Coachmen but now sells Kodiaks and he's talking up the Kodiak's now


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Gulfstream came out with their Gulf Breeze line... the guy that originally designed the OB left and sold the idea to Gulfstream who improved on the original design to include:

1.) New Crowned Roof.
Full Walk-on 5â€ Radius Trussâ€™ Every 16â€ On
Center with 1/4â€ Decking.
Better water run-off, easier access for wiring
and ductwork.

2.) One Piece Vinyl Roof.
Lighter weight than rubber. Does not chalk
like the common rubber. Extruded in one
solid white piece, unlike black layered rubber
which can separate, it should not streak black
down the sidewalls.

3.) Ducted Central Air Conditioning. (Models
over 24â€™) Option
Much better distribution of the air making for
more efficient cooling. Plus a flush mount air
return system giving you greater interior head
room.

4.) Rain Gutters With Drip Rails.
Full continuous drip rails down both sides of
the coach with down spouts in each corner to
reduce black streaking of sidewalls.

5.) Electric Norco Accu-Slide Slide Rooms.
Unsurpassed chain and pulley system that is
not only lighter weight, smoother and faster
than other competitive brands, but is also fully
operable even when 50% disabled. Slide will
also automatically re-center itself after each
use.

6.) Larger Radius Black Framed Tinted
Jalouise Safety Glass Windows.
More natural sunlight to brighten the coach.
Black framed to eliminate discoloration.
Jalouise throughout for optimal ventilation,
and now tinted safety glass is standard.

7.) New Galley Interior Soffit with Optional Recessed Lighting.
Built in custom design feature with lighting creating a galley with Euro inspired styling.

8.) Larger Radius Lighted Storage Compartments withh Pass Through Storage.
Most units now have full pass through storage capable of handling your fishing, skiing, and extra long accessories. Plus we now have a switched light fixture in most storage areas.

9.) ABS Plastic Pass Through Storage Drawers.
(Most Models.)
By adding a new light weight storage drawer,
suspended from above on a â€œJâ€ channel, we
again have increased the storage capacity
without using up valuable floor space.

10.) Heated and Enclosed Fresh Water Tank.
Our fresh water capacity is now a full 45
gallons, enclosed and heated with forced
air directly from the furnace. We enclose our
water tank under the floor, giving you not
only three season camping, but more interior
storage and better towability.

11.) Larger Black and Grey Water Tanks.
Grey and black tanks now have a full 38
gallon capacity, less termination stops.

12.) Termination Valv and LP GasLight Fixture.
Switched light at dump station, no more
searching for the flashlights.

13.) Amber LED Step/Patio Walk Lighting Option
Exterior patio lightscaping to safely light your way and create ambiance on the patio.

14.) Apollo Half Time Range Option.
Half time oven, convection oven and microwave oven all-in-one.

15.) Tinted Tempered Glass Range Top Option.
Enjoy the great looks of your range at home with sealed burners and easy maintenance.

16.) Exterior RV Gas Grill Option
Can be used with the convenient table stand that comes with each grill. And also features its own carrying case for easy storage.

17.) 14â€ Tires.

Now standard on all units depending on
length for better towability with less tire wear.

18.) Step Outriggers.
Steps are now bolted to two outriggers for
sturdier feel and eliminates weak floors.

19.) Lippert Frame.
Lighter weight chassis, with powder-coated paint system, for better towability without sacrificing the strength.
20.) Easy Lube Leaf Spring Axles.
Proven reliability with a smoother ride, higher ground clearance, and far less problems than torsion axles. Axles are field serviceable, unlike torsion that cannot be repaired.

21.) Exterior Graphics With Matching Skirt.
The look of luxury you have been searching for in a light weight travel trailer.

22.) Overhead Cabinets in Slide Room with Radius Center
Creates even more additional interior
storage while giving you a richer finished
look. All Facia now pocket screwed.

23.) 55 Amp. WFCO 3-Stage Power
Converter.
More amperage along with three stage builtin
battery charging system for longer battery
life, and LED light indicators to pinpoint any
circuit problems.

24.) Cherry/Maple Colored Thermal Foil Cabinet Doors
Light weight thermal foil cabinet doors
are easy to clean, and less susceptible to
discoloration due to time, or cracking due to
temperature fluctuations.

25.) Interior Sponge Paint Design Wallboard.
Better look without showing damage from
normal wear and tear of the coach.

26.) Radius Cut Cherry/Maple Slide Facia.
No sharp angles, yet the rich solid wood look
of Cherry to enhance the interior. We also
use this rich Cherry look in all of our bunk and
bed facia to accent the interior.

27.) Taller Bed Bases and Dinette Seats.
We raised the beds and dinette seats for
easier in/out accessibility which also created
more interior storage under both sections.

28.) Butterrum Granite Style Countertops with Matching Backsplash in Galley.
This high-end feature complements both our cherry/maple and white parchment cabinets.

29.) Deeper 50/50 Sink.
Our sink is deeper, includes a high arch
faucet for easier rinsing, and also two real
cutting boards/sink covers all in parchment
color to match our color scheme.

30.) Hardwood Galley Drawers with Glides.
Real wood drawers with residential glides
track system, no more plastic tubs to break
and warp.

31.) 30,000 BTU Furnace. ( Ducted in all
models.)
No more cold spots. Ducted all floor plans for
more efficient heating and less LP usage.

32.) Four - Two Way Camp Radio with Charger Option.
Keep in touch with the ones you love.

33.) Wall Switch for Interior Ceiling Light
Fixtures.
In most models there is a wall switch just
inside the entry door to turn on the two main
ceiling lights in the interior of the cabin.

34.) Wall Switch for Fluorescent Bath Light Fixture Option.
No more wake up calls from the children
when they canâ€™t reach the lights in the
ceiling.

35.) 80" Interior Ceilings
Now a comfortable 6'-8" of ceiling height.

36.) Brushed â€œSalt and Pepperâ€ Cabinet Pulls.
Gives you the accent look of pewter with a
home style warmth.

37.) Flat Screen LCD TV Option.
Inside/outside or use it at home in the house.

38.) Under Cabinet Mounted AM/FM/CD
Player. Option
Space saver stereo system creates great
sound with less wasted interior space.

39.) 5.1 Dolby Surround Sound System Option.
AM/FM/CD/DVD/MP3 compatible stereo system with inverter when 110V not available.

40.) Alpha Injection Molded Bath Skylight.
Option
Our skylight not only gives you more natural
sunlight and headroom, but unlike the
vacuum molded method used by the
competition, it is not susceptible to thin spots
that will cause cracking, curls in the corners
and eventual leaks like our competition.

41.) Deeper Bath Sink With Radius Counter
Top.
Not just a deeper bath sink, but we have
taken out the annoying sharp angles.

42.) Bath Mirror with Modular Shelf System.
By eliminating the medicine cabinet and
adding a larger mirror we are also able to
add a built in euro-style shelf unit in each
bath for convenience and added storage.

43.) Television Viewing Shelves with DVD Shelf.
With close attention given, all models now
have a full view from most locations in the
coach and are capable of accepting up to
a standard 20 â€ television.

44.) Camel back Dinette
More attractive high back look and feel with added support for your back. (Reversible)

45.) Interior Storage.
One glance will tell you that with the imporvements we have made, the interior storage in our units has been increased by at least 30%. Dinette, overhead cabinet, under-bed, slide out overheads, etc., have all been increased or added for maximum storage. Gas strut lifters under Queen beds.

46.) Raised Two Door Refrigerator. Option
More convenient eye level access with new
lower storage cabinet under refrigerator.

47.) Accordian Privacy Doors
We use these floor to ceiling privacy doors throughout coach in place of curtains.

48.) Gimp Free Construction.
We have totally eliminated gimp molding
from the build and replaced it with molding
for that clean professional looking fit and
finish expected by todayâ€™s customers.

49.) New Quality Finish Team with Seal Tech Certification.
All of our coaches go through a second
quality check and a second systems check
prior to being dispatched for shipment. Our
â€œWhite Gloveâ€ department goes that extra
yard to see that all units that leave meet the
expectation you demand.

50.) RV Starter Kit
We provide a starter kit with fill hose, sanitzer, power adaptor, sewage hose, toilet paper and instructions for that first trip with your new lightweight travel trailer.

The fit and finish was not nearly as good as the OB but for the difference in money it was well worth the extra attention we had to put into it to make up for it... never mind that the OB dealer we were dealing with was a serious putz and forced me to look for other options despite him having a check in hand and squabling over $250... in the end... the bottom line can make a difference and when we are camping next to you... we are all still camping which is the point!!! We have made some great friends due to this forum...

Scott


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Allsixofus said:


> Gulfstream came out with their Gulf Breeze line... the guy that originally designed the OB left and sold the idea to Gulfstream who improved on the original design to include:
> 
> 1.) New Crowned Roof.
> Full Walk-on .............................................................................
> ...


Holy Cow, Scott ! When you do your homework, you really do your homework. Are you an RV Salesman?

We looked TT's for 3 - 4 years before purchasing our OB. A Skyline product was our top choice until we saw and learned about the Outback. I've heard alot of good things about Skyline TT's. This Malibu may give Outback some real competition.

I'm still stunned that a competitor can copy a product so closely, and not have legal issues.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

The other big difference is in the basic construction....

- Crowned 5" Roof Trusses 16" on Center w/Fiberglass Insulation (R9)
- One Piece Vinyl Roof
- Welded, *2" Aluminum Framed Vacuum Bonded Walls and Floor w/Block Foam Insulation *(R7)
- 5/8" Floor Decking Glued and Screwed for Strength
- Filon Fiberglass Exterior Covering
- Under Carriage Protected by "Floor Straight" Fiberglass Impregnated Membrane

Scott


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Not sure about this Malibu line from Skyline but DW and I did look at another brand from Skyline - Layton. Layton was the first brand of TT we ever looked at. After we left the lot, I remarked to her, "If this is what TT's are like, we are not doing this".

-CC


----------

